# Pompies, Pompies, Pompies



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome morning. Went to the beach with frozen shrimp. Looked and found those tasty Pompanos right away. In thirty minutes had my limit. Back home, fish cleaned, and one on the stove now. I love this time of year.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The only thing I got yesterday on in the surf was the sniffles.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

pics??


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Where at??????


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Really?? PICS!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah without pics this is just a tease!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pompano for breakfast?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Where da pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

30 minute you had your limit?
awesome morning


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea, kinda hard to believe when everyoneeeeeee hasnt even had a bite for a month. are you in the keys???


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Spent Friday, Saturday and Sunday at Sikes, 3 mile and Pickens....not even a bite. Speaking of Pomp....do the pomp rigs with the yellow things work? Do you bait the hooks or are they like lures?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I caught my first 2 limits of last year at this time during a warm spell..Did see 3 pomps yesterday but they no bite..Peeled skrimps on dropper loops aare the ticket


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

whats a dropper loop


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I always had good luck with sand fleas but it may be a bit early for the large fleas to be up on the surface of the sand?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Dropper loops are a knot..Use a swivel, 2 dropper loops and a bank or pyramid sinker depending on current..Some guys like to use floats or beads on there dropper loops..Orange are a great color as they look like sandflea roe..Dont forget the owner circle hooks! Ive always had best luck on shrimp for pomps this time of year but the black drum and sheepdonkeys love fleas!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Are the big sand fleas in this time of year?


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

lol... isn't it a bit early to be limiting out on pomps???... i'd like to see pic's of that rooster...


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow...8 fish in 30 minutes. I wish I could average one fish every 3-4 minutes. I don't even think Bill Dance has that kind of luck


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I thought pompano wasnt here until the water warmed up to about 70. this is confusing !! fished all last spring and got nothing until the water warmed up.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Garbo said:


> dang


x2!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

someone is telling those ol JackSONville lies, again....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Very possible, but you have to check the credibility of the poster.

I have seen Pompano caught at this time of year when a warm pocket of water was blown into the beach in the past.

I haven't been able to get on the beach just yet, but would go if able just to keep things honest. I would provide pictures(dated of course, but even those can be faked)

I use one of the thermometers that hook onto your line and provides the water temperature when reeled in. Often, I am surprised at the temperature "out there".

So; Bundle up and go to the beach often, you could possibly catch one(or six) Who knows.JMHO C2


----------



## runzmuck (Feb 27, 2009)

Give us a clue. What beach is hot


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think we all just stepped in some roostershit.


jack


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

Must be using ghost sandfleas.


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

My friend wen Pomp fishing friday with no luck, any hotspots?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I went out for a few hours behind the cross early Sat... not a bite, but it was still GREAT to be surf fishing in beautiful weather


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

No, without pics it's just another fish story.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Rooster21 said:


> Awesome morning. Went to the beach with frozen shrimp. Looked and found those tasty Pompanos right away. In thirty minutes had my limit. Back home, fish cleaned, and one on the stove now. I love this time of year.


 
And then the damn alarm clock went off.


----------

